# A Few Pictures from the Weekend



## eatskisleep (Jul 8, 2008)

Most from Attitash, some on other trails. Sorry for the crappy quality of the photos but the lighting wasn't the best in most situations.

I'm on the black bike, my friend Bill is on the Silver bike.


----------



## eatskisleep (Jul 8, 2008)




----------



## Trekchick (Jul 12, 2008)

THAT looks like fun!


----------



## andyzee (Jul 12, 2008)

Trekchick said:


> THAT looks like fun!



Your avatar looks like fun!


----------



## Trekchick (Jul 12, 2008)

andyzee said:


> Your avatar looks like fun!


I have no idea what you're talking about.


----------



## tjf67 (Jul 12, 2008)

Did you hit that bridge jump or the rock to the bridge?


----------



## eatskisleep (Jul 12, 2008)

Rock to bridge is actually a large gap, not shown in the picture due to the angle... but its BIG, it was not hit while I was there.


----------



## MR. evil (Jul 12, 2008)

Sweet pics. some of that stuff looks really fun. I am impressed you are riding that stuff on a HT.


----------

